# Best ever A Lange and Sohne movements



## Spazz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

There are many, but what is considered the best ever A Lange & Sohne movements of all time?

Can't wait to hear and learn about many great movements 

a.

_________________________
[email protected]


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

The Double Split movement is stunning. It has incredible depth and intricacy. It's one of the best looking movements out there. Cheers, Steve


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

Richard tourbillion


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Cabaret tourbillon. Beautiful movement but I ultimately decided to let it go as the dial aesthetics didnt grow on me.

Tourbograph is very impressive but in regular use is fairly unreliable.

I like the simple RL, though the short power reserve for such a large watch is a little disappointing.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Babka said:


> The Double Split movement is stunning. It has incredible depth and intricacy. It's one of the best looking movements out there. Cheers, Steve


+1 
Superlative!
It has depth for sure


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Babka said:


> The Double Split movement is stunning. It has incredible depth and intricacy. It's one of the best looking movements out there. Cheers, Steve


I honestly think that the Double Split is the best Chrono, higher in rank than the Dato. The reason the Dato is more popular is because is more affordable. Even the Dato Up/Down has better proportions than the Dato but again is availability in Platinium only makes the watch more expensive and therefore less popular.
Don't get me wrong, I love the Dato and probably the only one I could afford and because of that it will be my choice.
But it is what it is.


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

datograph perpetual.... but then again i'm biased


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

zypher84 said:


> datograph perpetual.... but then again i'm biased


Pics? :think:, we need pics, pics and more pics..


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

zypher84 said:


> datograph perpetual.... but then again i'm biased


I need to say that one of these days.


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

heuerolexomega said:


> Pics? :think:, we need pics, pics and more pics..











third one from the bottom


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

here's a better pic - the hands look weird because i took this in my car and the glare from the sun + the anti-UV stuff on my windshield is distorting the colors


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

post pics of the movement later


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

zypher84 said:


> here's a better pic - the hands look weird because i took this in my car and the glare from the sun + the anti-UV stuff on my windshield is distorting the colors
> 
> View attachment 1260056


Awesome watch, Thanks for posting.

On a side note, I used to have my watches on winders like you do. At appoint I had like 17 winders (or heads). I had Orbita and Wolf. If I am not mistaken you have Wolf. Wolf is not bad, get the job done but definitely not the greatest. The Orbita ones are better for sure, but again not the greatest. On the Orbita line up I tried the Bellino, Sparta, Traveller, you name it. At the end I put all of those winders (orbita and wolf) on the basement and just kept one Sparta (rotowind) on my safe for my Patek 5146g, and bought a watch box. Is convenient to have winders because at any time you can grab any watch and go, but overtime I found it more annoying than convenient. If you want top of the line winders then BUBEN&ZORWEG are one of the best.

But anyway, Congrats! this Lange watches are addicting I have two and would like to add a 3rd one.;-)


----------



## zypher84 (Oct 23, 2007)

heuerolexomega said:


> Awesome watch, Thanks for posting.
> 
> On a side note, I used to have my watches on winders like you do. At appoint I had like 17 winders (or heads). I had Orbita and Wolf. If I am not mistaken you have Wolf. Wolf is not bad, get the job done but definitely not the greatest. The Orbita ones are better for sure, but again not the greatest. On the Orbita line up I tried the Bellino, Sparta, Traveller, you name it. At the end I put all of those winders (orbita and wolf) on the basement and just kept one Sparta (rotowind) on my safe for my Patek 5146g, and bought a watch box. Is convenient to have winders because at any time you can grab any watch and go, but overtime I found it more annoying than convenient. If you want top of the line winders then BUBEN&ZORWEG are one of the best.
> 
> But anyway, Congrats! this Lange watches are addicting I have two and would like to add a 3rd one.;-)


Yeah I have WOLF - my winders are battery operated and the fit in my floor safe perfectly so that's why I chose them. Pretty good for the price - at higher pricepoints obviously there are better ones but these get the job done. Thanks for the watch winder recommendations - I'll definitely look into them if i ever decide to upgrade.

AL&S movements are just beautiful. i'm thinking of getting a more reasonable langematik annual calendar because the datograph is tough to wear on an everyday basis (not because it's not wearable, but because i travel a lot and airport security makes me take it off...)


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

zypher84 said:


> Yeah I have WOLF - my winders are battery operated and the fit in my floor safe perfectly so that's why I chose them. Pretty good for the price - at higher pricepoints obviously there are better ones but these get the job done. Thanks for the watch winder recommendations - I'll definitely look into them if i ever decide to upgrade.
> 
> AL&S movements are just beautiful. i'm thinking of getting a more reasonable langematik annual calendar because the datograph is tough to wear on an everyday basis (not because it's not wearable, but because i travel a lot and airport security makes me take it off...)


Mine are battery operated as well for the same reason, I needed them to be battery operated to put them on my safe. And that's why I ditch wolf, because you need to keep changing batteries too often. The Orbita are battery operated as well but they need to be change every 5 years, much, much better.

Not so lone ago (actually like 3-4 weeks a go) I was deciding between Lange 1 Timezone, Langematik and Datograph(the discontinued version). I decided for the Lange 1 Timezone because I felt that the Langematik yes is awesome but looses some of the Lange magic. Lange 1 series and Datograph (and of course Datograph perpetual) are so Lange. The Datograph is awesome as well but I felt that it's magic came mostly from the beautiful movement (Can't wear upside down) and also from the WIS fame of this watch. But in all honesty all are awesome choices.
Good Luck!:-!


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome movement to be sure.
However it would be great if the movement was housed in stainless steel for example to make it a touch more affordable!


----------

